# Formula 1 video about track side photographers



## Chaitanya (Jun 20, 2019)

F1 just posted a small video about the track side photographers:


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 20, 2019)

Good find and post, nice pictures too. F1 photography sure has come a long way since the late ‘70’s when I used to ride my bicycle to Goodwood and shot the teams testing occasionally.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi Chaitanya. 
Cool video, thanks for sharing, I would love to be responsible for some of those shots, some very talented photographers. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2019)

Nice video. Thanks for sharing, Chaitanya.


----------



## jprusa (Jun 20, 2019)

Great video. Thanks for sharing, Chaitanya.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 20, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Good find and post, nice pictures too. F1 photography sure has come a long way since the late ‘70’s when I used to ride my bicycle to Goodwood and shot the teams testing occasionally.


I had been to Indian GP but as a spectator, even old F1 photographers have caught some really incredible images with what seems like a too restrictive tools. Nigel Snowden and Mark Sutton are two that I seem to remember for their F1 photography.


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 20, 2019)

Some of the very best sports pictures I've ever seen!. Absolutely awesome!
But: where are the Wonderful Sonys ?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 23, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> Some of the very best sports pictures I've ever seen!. Absolutely awesome!
> But: where are the Wonderful Sonys ?


Sony, Leica and few other niche camera makers are only used for on grid(before start of race) photography. Most racing photos are still taken using DSLRs.


----------

